

VirtualBox in PHP-AJAX - t3rcio
http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/

======
samwillis
If this had an ajax VNC-like interface as well it would be very interesting
but on its own it is just a simple admin tool where they have used JavaScript
to imitate the native app.

StackVM (<http://stackvm.com/>) by pkrumins is much more interesting as a
project.

EDIT: Just noticed that they do seem to have something they are calling a
"detached" console.
[http://phpvirtualbox.googlecode.com/svn/wiki/images/phpvb8.p...](http://phpvirtualbox.googlecode.com/svn/wiki/images/phpvb8.png)

My apologies for saying its not interesting, it now is.

~~~
e1ven
They didn't write the "detached" console functionality- They're using Sun's
flash RDP client. It's a nice piece of tech, but it's licensed under the same
license as the rest of Virtual Box, the Personal-Use Evaluation License.

That means it's fine for test and home projects, but you can't base a product
on it.

~~~
omh
The Virtualbox PUEL license allows commercial use as long as it's only being
used by one person. And that person has to actually install it themselves. No
good for many scenarios, but we use it at work under this clause.

It is possible to purchase a license as well, although I don't think there's a
public price and I dread to think what Oracle want to charge

~~~
nowarninglabel
I'm trying to find out if we are already a Oracle enterprise customer if this
is covered or not. Is that something general knowledge or do I have to contact
an Oracle rep?

~~~
omh
I've never purchased VirtualBox, but there is now at least an email address at
<http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Licensing_FAQ>

------
timmorgan
Are people using VirtualBox on servers these days, a la VMWare ESX?

I thought it was a desktop-only tool -- this seems to make it a viable
replacement for ESX and puts it ahead of KVM in the tools department, no?

~~~
jbester
It's more a replacement for VMWare Server than VMWare ESX. I think KVM/Xen are
closer to ESX. VirtualBox ships with a webservice that you can write custom
front-ends against (or script against).

Most of the VM tools seems to miss an ability to branch a VM (i.e. take a
snapshot and break it off as a seperate instance). This would be hugely useful
for installer testing.

~~~
omh
I'm pretty sure that Virtualbox machines can be cloned, and they'll clone the
latest snapshot. It's not easily exposed in the GUI though.

------
seldo
We use X11 forwarding to get this interface on our local machines with little
fuss. Of course, you still have to log into the box via ssh to run the client,
but that doesn't seem too onerous.

------
StavrosK
That's fantastic, good job!

------
hack_rohan
looks impressive !

------
rw-
nothing special...

~~~
rw-
Thanks for down voting me...

Sorry, but I'm not satisfied by a random php/ajax webinterface.

~~~
noglorp
Put you to 0 out of pity.

~~~
rw-
hehe, thanks :-)

